
BASH: Lingua Non Grata - erkanerol
https://erkanerol.github.io/bash-lingua-non-grata
======
nodefury
While "This presentation is not ... Extremely Advanced Supersonic BASH Guide",
it is quite useful to me--thanks for creating & sharing.

